

Why e^iπ+1=0 is not beautiful - jgrant27
http://symbo1ics.com/blog/?p=1089

======
ColinWright
Bizarre.

The constant _e_ isn't arbitrary, the use of radians (and hence _pi_ ) isn't
arbitrary, and it certainly doesn't make sense to use degrees and write 180 as
1+1+1+...+1+1.

That's just perverse.

Observing that -1 is 1 rotated by 180 degrees is simplistic and already
begging the question, and then observing that _cosh(ix)=cos(x)_ based on the
power series is using huge amounts of machinery that again, begs the question.

I can't tell if it's misguided, deliberately provocative, or what. It
certainly has the feel of someone being self-consciously clever.

